# An old man's bikes



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

Got the title from another thread here  

At any rate ..... I'm 47 years young ..... but if the cycling community label me as an old man ...... its ok ..... and here are my Colnagos ...

Brain Chromoly spec'd with Campag Record 10 (except calipers - Veloce), Euros 2-way fit on Tufu clincher-tubular tires









Bitanio spec'd with DA 7400 









Dream HP spec'd with Campag Record 10, Shamal ultra clinchers









09 EPS spec'd with SR11, Racing Speed on Conti GP400 tubs


----------



## 27davidson (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a nice looking EPS buildup.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Beautiful bikes, old man!!

I'm 47 years young too


----------

